# المفاهيم العلمية والطرق التجريبية لحساب الإفراد وK-factor



## فتوح (16 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

في هذا الموضوع نتعرف على كيفية حساب الإفراد معتمداً على طبيعة الخامة المتاحة لديك، حيث أن الإفراد في الألواح المعدنية يتغير حسب مكونات الخامة ونسبة الكربون فيها وطريقة الدرفلة التي تم اتباعها عند تصنيعها ونظام التبريد وكذلك نوع الثني والتخانة ونصف القطر الداخلي ودرجة الحرارة المحيطة وإتجاه الثني- عمودي على إتجاه سحب الخامة أم موازي لها- وغير ذلك من المتغيرات. فمن المهم أن نعلم أنه لا توجد قاعدة ثابتة تصلح في كل الأحوال لحساب الإفراد. ولكن هناك مفاهيم عامة تستخدم مع الحالات المختلفة من خلالها يمكننا حساب الإفراد بدقة عالية.

ولذلك فالأفضل وقبل استخدامك لأحد برامج الإفراد أن تكون على دراية تامة بسلوك الصاج أثناء التشكيل بالثني.
سأورد بمشيئة الله مقتطفات مما قرأت في هذا الموضوع والله المستعان؟

عند الثني يحدث انكماش للسطح الداخلي وتمدد للسطح الخارجي. ولكن هناك خط فاصل لا يحدث فيه تغير اسمه المحور الطبيعي Neutral Axis هذا المحور يقع بين 25% إلى 50% من تخانة الصاج من الداخل كما هو موضح في الشكل.








عند ثني مشغولة مثلاً بزاوية 90 درجة ضلعها الول A وضلعها الثاني B فإن طول المشغولة قبل الثني أي إفرادها لا يساوي A+B ولكن لحساب الإفراد يلزمنا حساب قيمة الزيادة التي يسببها الثني واسمها 
Bending Allowance (BA) أو قيمة النقص التي يسببها الثني وهي Bending Deduction (BD) فهذه القيم تعرفنا ماذا نحتاج إضافته أو خصمه من مجموع A+B لنحسب قيمة الإفراد بالضبط.





ذكرنا انه يحدث إنكماش في الداخل للجزء الذي تم ثنيه وكذلك تمدد في الخارج ولكن هناك خط فاصل لا يحدث به تغير وهو المحور الطبيعي، هذا الخط يتحك غالباً للداخل، فإذا استطعنا حساب طول هذا الخط نكون حسبنا الإفراد الصحيح المطلوب للقطعة قبل الثني، ولحساب هذا الخط نتبع الآتي:
هنا يظهر لنا تساؤل ما هي القيمة التي يتحركها الخط الفاصل للداخل؟. نقول مكان هذا الخط يرجع إلى ما يسمى بمعامل K ، وهذا المعامل يعبر عن النسبة من الداخل حيت الخط الطبيعي نسبة إلى التخانة كما يظهر من الشكل التالي.



حساب القيمة الثني المضافة BA باستخدام معامل K







BA=µ(R + KT) A/180……………………(1)

حيث:
BA = قيمة الثني المضافة
R = نصف قطر الثني الداخلي
K = معامل K وهو حاصل قسمة t على T
T = سمك المشغولة
t= المسافة من السطح الداخلي إلى المحور الطبيعي
A = زاوية الثني بالدرجات.

المعادلة السابقة هي الأصل الذي نعتمده لحساب الإفراد ولكن تظل مشكلة حساب معامل K قائمة ولكن حسابها لابد له من الطريقة التجريبية وبعد ذلك يتم عمل جداول بالحالات المختلفة.


----------



## فتوح (16 فبراير 2009)

ولذلك نأتي بشريحة صاج طولها مثلاً L = 100مم ونقيس طولها وتخانتها بدقة ثم نقوم بثني هذه القطعة بزاوية 90 درجة كما بالشكل ونقيس طول الضلعين A, B وكذلك الزاوية كل ذلك بدقة لأن أي خطأ في القياس يسبب خطأ في حساب معامل K





t= (BA / (µ* θ / 180)) – R
K = t / T

K = ((BA / (µ* θ / 180)) – R) / T

ولحساب BA نتبع التالي


BD = 2*C – BA

ومن المعادلة التالية نحسب BD
BD = A + B – L

ومن المعادلة التالية نحسب C

C = ( Tan(θ / 2)) * (T +R)
وبمعلومية كلاً من BD,C نحسب BA من المعادلة التالية

BA = 2*C – BD
وبذلك يتم حسب K من المعادلة التالية

K = ((BA / (µ* θ / 180)) – R) / T

باستخدام الطريقة السابقة يمكنك حساب معامل K لكل ما يعرض لك من مشغولات ويمكنك تصنيفها في جدول لإستخدامه إما بحسابك للإفراد بالطريقة الحسابية أو لضبط معامل K فيما تستخدمه من برامج.

بعض البرامج مثل Pro-E تستخدم معامل Y ولحسابه
Y-factor = K-factor * µ / 2

وهنا بعض الجداول الخاصة بمعامل K


في حالة العمل على Air Bending





في حالة Bottoming





في حالة Coining





وتوجد حالات خاصة أخرى

إخواني أرحب بأي إضافة أو استفسار أو تصحيح

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## مهندس حطاب (16 فبراير 2009)

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلموااااا


----------



## فتوح (17 فبراير 2009)

مثال على كيفية حساب K-factor
نأتي كما ذكرنا من قبل بشريحة مقاسها 100 مم – الطول غير مؤثر ولكن يفضل ان يكون مناسباً لسندوهات التناية فحوالي 50 سم يكفي حتى نتأكد من تعامد الصاج على سندو التناية– ونقوم بثنيها بزاوية 90 درجة ونضبط السندو على 50مم ونتأكد بالقياس من الضلعين، فوجدناهما كما بالشكل.






إذاً:
L=100mm
A=53.1mm
B=50mm
R=0.8mm
Θ = 90º

BD = A + B – L
BD = 53.1 +50 -100
= 3.1
C = ( Tan(θ / 2)) * (T +R)
C = ( Tan(90 / 2)) * (2 +0.8)
= 1*2.8
= 2.8
وبمعلومية كلاً من BD,C نحسب BA من المعادلة التالية

BA = 2*C – BD
BA = 2*2.8 – 3.1
= 2.5
وبذلك يتم حسب K من المعادلة التالية
K = ((BA / (µ* θ / 180)) – R) / T
K = ((2.5 / (3.14* 90 / 180)) – 0.8) / 2
= 0.396
≈ 0.40
والآن لدينا وتحت نفس الظروف السابقة مشغولة كما بالشكل أدناه ومطلوب حساب إفرادها









K = ((BA / (µ* θ / 180)) – R) / T
BA = (K*T +R) *(µ* θ / 180) 
BA (90)= (0.4*2 +0.8) *(3.14* 90 / 180)
= 2.51
BA (45)= (0.4*2 +0.8) *(3.14* 45 / 180)
= 1.26

L = A + B+ BA
= 18.84 + 26.04 + 37.2 + 2.51 + 1.26
= 85.65mm
إذا إفراد الخامة هو 85.65مم

مثال آخر





باستخدام معامل k=0.40 وبإجراء عمليات الحساب نجد ان الإفراد المطلوب = 152.7مم
أرجو أن تكون هناك إفادة 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الشرح والتوضيح
وفرت علينا فر الورق جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (23 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم مشرفنا جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك بصراحة موضوع انا خصوصا
محتاجة جدا وبصراحة في محتاجها من حضرتك تشرحها لي 
عندي خطين مواسير 6 بوصة علي الطبيعة ولدي فرق بين الأرتفاع 1000 ومن وش الخط اللي فوق الي الخط الثاني 1000 لدي ضلعين مثلث ووتر بدون كعيان وهذا هو الوضع أي كما ذكرت علي الطبيعة يعني مطلوب مني أيجاد زاواية أضفها وبعد ما اضافة درجة الكوع أصبحت المسافة من الوش الي الوش ليست 1000 وهي ليست درجة 45 واليك صورة توضيح​* 


ملحوظة 
أريد أضافة 2 كوع بدون القطع في أي من المواسير يعني علي وضعها أريد معادلة أو الفكرة أنفذها بشكل سهل


----------



## عادل الفيصل (27 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ربى الله (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وإنها لمن أساسيات العمل على ماكينات ثنى الألواح


----------



## nofal (9 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا باش مهندس وما قصرت


----------



## عمران احمد (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء على مجهودك الوافر و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم العرض عليه
اتمنى لك و الى جميع الاعضاء المزيد من التوفيق و النجاح 
و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وجزاكم الله خيرا وبراك لكم ولوالديكم


----------



## عبد الله بدير (24 مارس 2009)

الف شكر ياخى العزيزتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## memo star (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## حامد عطية احمد عطي (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم برجاء الساعدة فى حسابات وافرادات الصاج اللمحولا من مربع الى دائرة والمسلوب زوايا المواسير على الاوتوكاد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alaa_84 (8 أبريل 2009)

شكر أخى الكريم على المجهود


----------



## salah84 (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود
ممكن تساعدني في افراد المواسير


----------



## أسامة علي عمر (13 أبريل 2009)

*يسلمو يا غالي*

الموضوع هام و قيم فعلا تستحق التميز:14:


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (22 أبريل 2009)

*الموضوع ده هام*

شكرآ على هذا الموضوع الهام ويرجى رفعه كملف وورد او pdf حيث ان الصور الموجودة في الموضوع لا تفتح معي


----------



## qasem (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكو جميعا يا جماعه حد بقدر يفيدني وين بلاقي كتب عن الافراد www.qasem.com


----------



## عماد نصر (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن نتعرف


----------



## عماد نصر (25 أبريل 2009)

ممكن حد يبعتلى كيفية تصميم الحوائط الخرسانية


----------



## dahi (2 مايو 2009)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من ادى اليكم معروفا فكافئوه فان لم تجدوا فبكلمه طيبه ) جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cadcamsy (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hamied007 (19 مايو 2009)

shooooookraaaaan gzerlan


----------



## عادل اسكندر (24 مايو 2009)

الرجاء مساعتى فى تحميل اتوكاد 2006


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (31 مايو 2009)

الف شكر لك فتوح بصراحة اننى استفدت من موضوع الافرادات هذا حيث انه افادنى فى موضوع الافراد فى برنامج solid edge كثيرا ولو ان هناك كتب اخرى عن هذا الموضوع فاليك بالمزيد وربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## محمود سند (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو حسن2 (8 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جيد يحتاج المتابعة 
جزاك الله خيراًَ


----------



## 1qaz (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك لله الف خير علي المجهود الجبار جدا والي الامام دائماً


----------



## السيد عوض الله (10 يونيو 2009)

اخ فتوح السلام عليكم
بعد اجراء الحسابات على المثال الاخير والنتيجة كالاتى 
162.7هو الافراد لهذا الشيت والحسابات كالاتى:
Total ba= 8.786
l=a+b-bd 
l=a+b-[2c-ba
حيث a+b=173
total c=9.56
برجاء المراحعة على حساباتى مرة اخرى والرد السريع 

اخوك السيد عوض الله


----------



## فتوح (11 يونيو 2009)

السيد عوض الله قال:


> اخ فتوح السلام عليكم
> بعد اجراء الحسابات على المثال الاخير والنتيجة كالاتى
> 162.7هو الافراد لهذا الشيت والحسابات كالاتى:
> Total ba= 8.786
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزا الله خيراً كل من شارك ورد وقرأ ونشر 

جميع حساباتك مضبوطة ولكن يبدو انك قرأت البعد السفلي الذي هو 50 على اعتبار انه 60

فإن l = a +b = 25+50+38+20=163

ولذلك فالإفراد هو 152.7مم

أشكرك كثيرا على ما بذلت من مجهود وأهنئك على حساباتك الصحيحة ومعذرة لصغر الرسم أرجو ان تكون الأمور واضحة الآن

أخوك فتوح


----------



## esam19260 (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل يمكن لبرنامج سولد وركس soildworks يقوم بعمل افراد لشكل هندسى مصنوع من الصاج 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## فتوح (14 يونيو 2009)

esam19260 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هل يمكن لبرنامج سولد وركس soildworks يقوم بعمل افراد لشكل هندسى مصنوع من الصاج
> اخوكم
> عصام



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم يا أخي سوليدورك يقوم بذلك وكذلك انفنتور وكاتيا وبروانجنيير كلهم يقوم بعمل الإفراد


----------



## علي بيلا (16 يونيو 2009)

_فني اسطمبات جميــــــــــــــــــــــل_
_جمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال_
_جزاك الرحمن خيرا_


----------



## ابوفراج (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبو حمده (8 يوليو 2009)

مفيش كتاب في المضوع ده


----------



## قاسم القريشي (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طويلة (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وإلى المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## م الهرباوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مشكووررررر


----------



## أحمد رأفت (17 أغسطس 2009)

أنت ممتـــــــــاز جــــدآ


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ وجزاك الله كل خير 

ولكن عندي سؤال برنامج SolidWorks يستطيع عمل هذهِ الإنفرادات وأنا اعمل على هذا البرنامج ولاكن عند التطبيق العملي لا أستطيع الإعتماد على إنفراد البرنامج لاني أجد فرق بين 2-3 M.M 
ولم أعرف السبب ؟؟؟ :86:

الطريقة التي شرحتها هي الطريقة العلمية ومقتنع بصحتها :20:ولاكن عند التطبيق العملي لا يمكننا عمل كل هذهِ الحسابات وإيضا إذا أعتمدة على إنفراد SolidWorks يصبح غلط في عملية التضعيج:87: 

بالنسبة لي لطريقتي بالحسابات مختلفة والملف المرفق يوضحها :7:

وعلى أساس هذهِ الطريقة يكون عملية التطعيج صحيحة 

علماً أنهو دائماً لا يكون هنالك قطر داخلي للتطعيج أي كمان في الصورة لا يوجد ريون إلا من الخارج 

أرجو التعليق على هذهِ الطريقة


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

عفواً هذا هو الملف لم يرفق بالمشاركة الأولى :18:


----------



## فتوح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أحمد السيوفي قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتُ وجزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ولكن عندي سؤال برنامج SolidWorks يستطيع عمل هذهِ الإنفرادات وأنا اعمل على هذا البرنامج ولاكن عند التطبيق العملي لا أستطيع الإعتماد على إنفراد البرنامج لاني أجد فرق بين 2-3 M.M
> ولم أعرف السبب ؟؟؟ :86:
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بك اخي أحمد وبكل اخواني الذين شرفوني بمرورهم

هذه الطريقة يا أخي نقوم بعملها مرة واحدة فقط على الخامة المستخدمة لديك وعند تغيير الخامة تغير كبير نقوم بها مرة أخرى أي أنك قد تقوم بها مرة واحدة او مرتان في خلال بضعة سنوات

أما برنامج السوليد وورك لديك فقط محتاج لضبط البراميتر ووضع K-factor المناسب مع خاماتك التي تعمل عليها و0.4 انا اجدها مناسبة في عملي

الطريقة التي أرفقتها في الصورة كلنا يعمل بها ولكن في حالة الأعمال التي لا تحتاج لدقة عالية أو في حالة التخانات الصغيرة أقل من 1مم وهذه الطريقة أعمل بها فقط في الحالتين السابقتين

وممكن تحسب الإفراد على الأوتوكاد وهو على 40 % من التخانة في الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24215.html


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
بس إذا بتوضحلي شلون بدي غير البارومتر لبرنامج SolidWorks


----------



## tigany (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك ويتقبل منك صالح الاعمال*​


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

فيلسوف مهندس قال:


> شكرا على الشرح والتوضيح
> وفرت علينا فر الورق جزاكم الله خيرا


 شكرا على الشرح والتوضيح
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ام عبداللة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

:12::12::12: جزاك اللة خيررررا:75::75::75:


----------



## عادل الصيرفي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك علما


----------



## seso2 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يباركلك في علمك ويزيدك منه 
ارجومن سيادتكم الطريقه اليدويه لافراد تقاطع مخروط مع اسطوانه 
وجزاكم الله الف الف الف الف خير seso2 thanks u very much


----------



## ocaoca009 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
معكم المهندس فارس حداد
ابحث عن اجابة لسؤال ربما يكون صعب شوية
السؤال هو :-
اريد درفلة المنيوم سمك 0.3مم الى سمك 0.020مم 
العرض الاساسى 500مم فهل يصل العرض بعد الدرفلة (السحب) الى 600مم؟
وكيف احسب بالمعادلة عملية الدرفلة ليتم العرض 600مم ؟
فهذا مشروعى وارغب فى المساعدة مع العلم انى انا الذى يصنع الماكينة 
وجزيل شكرى الى من يقدم المساعدة والى من يهتم بقراءة موضوعى


----------



## ocaoca009 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

متى يمكن الرد على اسالتى ؟


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اقول لكم شكرا جزيلا عن هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## almymna (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس لكن عندى سؤال 
اريد عمل ماسورة قطر داخلى 900 مم وسمك 10 مم وطول 530مم كيف احسب طول وعرض اللوح المستخدم لعمل الماسورة؟
واذا كانت اطوال الماسورة كلها كالتالى : قطر داخلى 900 مم طول 530مم ثم قطر داخلى 944 مم طول 530مم ثم قطر داخلى 1018مم طول 530 مم والسمك الكلى للماسورة 10مم . رجاء الرد سريعا للاهمية او ترسله لى على الميل الخاص بى .وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## almymna (5 فبراير 2010)

اريد عمل ماسورة قطر داخلى 900 مم وطول 530مم وسمك 10مم كيف احسب ابعاد اللوح المستخدم .وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ناجي اعرابي (27 فبراير 2010)

أخي العزيز مشكور جدا جدا جدا 
بس طلب صغير : أريد مرجع لعمليات الإنفراد أو أي مرجع له علاقة بذلك ولك جزيل الشكر 
وإن لم يوجد أرجو الرد كي لا أبقى أنتظر


----------



## ناجي اعرابي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز
أعطاك الله من خزائنه


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

أخ فتوح جزاك الله كل خير عن موضوعك القيم 
برجاء للأهميه إعاده تحميل ملف الورد الذى يحتوى الموضوع بالكامل حيث أن الصور أزيلت من المقال بمرور الوقت


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## ABO AL FWARES (13 فبراير 2011)

*:12::12::12: جزاك الله خيررررا:75::75::75:
أسف لعدم دخولي وهذه أول مشاركة لي منذ 5 سنوات تقريبا 
تحياتي لكم 
*​


----------



## fmharfoush (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا باش مهندس وما قصرت


----------



## CHE Amjad (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا للك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2011)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> أخ فتوح جزاك الله كل خير عن موضوعك القيم
> برجاء للأهميه إعاده تحميل ملف الورد الذى يحتوى الموضوع بالكامل حيث أن الصور أزيلت من المقال بمرور الوقت



برجاء إعادة تحميل الملف مع الصور حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## eng_hani_966 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور
اخي فتوح


----------



## smail_dz (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الشرح الوفي


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (17 يوليو 2012)

جزيل الشكر


----------

